# what do i have?



## garagefound83 (Sep 14, 2019)

My father was an Audi mechanic in the late 80s and passed away a little bit ago. When I went to his garage I found what I think is an 83 Quattro coupe with only 64000 miles is this worth anything?


----------



## FRITZ1602 (May 23, 2018)

In descent shape they sell for anywhere between $30K-$40K. 

Have any pictures?


----------

